# Kreg draw slide jig for lots of slides?



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

My next project, a kids storage bed is going to have about 20 pairs of these drawer slides, http://www.wwhardware.com/kv-1805-epoxy-coated-self-closing-drawer-slides-kv1805-t/. I haven't done slides in a few years but I remember them not being a lot of fun! Would it be worth 30 bucks to buy the kreg slide mounting jig, http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2005075/7026/kreg-universal-drawer-slide-mounting-tool.aspx to save some time and help with accuracy? If the jig will help it will be worth the 30 bucks to me but it would be nice if someone that has one can confirm it is a help.

Here is a video on using it, 



 
Thanks


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I use Blum slides in my shop and have used their version of this jig for over 20 years and IMO it was well worth the cost. :smile:
Blum Drawer Slide Jig Gun - Amazon.com


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Marv said:


> I use Blum slides in my shop and have used their version of this jig for over 20 years and IMO it was well worth the cost. :smile:
> Blum Drawer Slide Jig Gun - Amazon.com


Thanks Marv. Does that one only work with the blum slides? The blum slides are about 2 bucka more a set. The kreg jig says it works with all slides and has magnets to hold the slides. Also I can get the kreg jig locally for about 8 bucks more than the blum on amazon.

Does the blum jig work with all brands of slides? 3/4 extension and full extension?


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

It works on certain Blum full extension slides however it is not universal like the Kreg (mine is really old but I know Blum has a newer version that is somewhat universal). In any case it has been a real time as well as headache saver for me and I think the Kreg would be worth the extra few bucks since it can be used on many different brands of slides (I may have to get one of those myself!). :smile:


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Marv said:


> It works on certain Blum full extension slides however it is not universal like the Kreg (mine is really old but I know Blum has a newer version that is somewhat universal). In any case it has been a real time as well as headache saver for me and I think the Kreg would be worth the extra few bucks since it can be used on many different brands of slides (I may have to get one of those myself!). :smile:


Thanks again Marv. Just added the kreg to my "need" list for woodcraft.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

ponch37300 said:


> Thanks again Marv. Just added the kreg to my "need" list for woodcraft.


You're welcome!


----------

